# What Collet System ?



## ksor (May 30, 2015)

I have a holder for some - to me - unknown collet system ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It has a number stamped on it: LAIP 04 0101 0505

I can't find anything on that number on the internet and I have tried a ER32 collet in the holder and it's NOT a ER32 ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






What is it then ?

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/generelt-spaeligndetang-system.html


----------



## JimDawson (May 30, 2015)

Look at this PDF, it might help  http://www.laip.es/files/Downloads/PINZAS.pdf


----------



## middle.road (May 30, 2015)

Post a pict of the inside of the holder and the inside of the nut.
Perhaps this is getting closer -=- LINK -=- If not maybe they can decipher your holder number.


----------



## brino (May 30, 2015)

Hi ksor,

Based on your measurements it could be an ER-40. Some basic dimensions here:
https://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER-Collets-ER40-Collets/c21_56_64/index.html

It looks too small for ER-50:
https://www.maritool.com/Collets-ER-Collets-ER50-Collets/c21_56_65/index.html

Can you post a picture looking down the throat of the holder?

-brino


----------



## ksor (May 30, 2015)

THX for the massive and quick response !

Someone found the exact number !

It's an DIN 6388 = OZ 25 = 462E = ISO 10897 

So now I'll try buy 1 or 2 collets to see if it fits !

Thax for your time !


----------



## ksor (Aug 17, 2015)

Now I've got a little further up the road to this generel holding system for my shop !  :lol:

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/generelt-spaeligndetang-system.html


----------



## ksor (Aug 28, 2015)

Now the 4-block is finished !

More details here in danish but you can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose whatever language you like in the combobox:

http://kelds.weebly.com/generelt-spaeligndetang-system.html


----------

